# Alert!!!  Really! Goat cam Independence USA



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

Ran across this goat cam from the TV show Independence USA doe's close to berthing.  http://www.glennbeck.com/2012/02/20/independence-usa-goat-cam/


----------



## poorboys (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice looking goats.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 21, 2012)

so how does that work? u just click the link and its a live cam in the barn?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 21, 2012)

dragonmorgan said:
			
		

> so how does that work? u just click the link and its a live cam in the barn?


Yup, just like mine.  Camera set up streaming live video.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 21, 2012)

how awsome. Ill be stalkin that video tonight lol


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

They have audio too, the the guys from the show (owners) were out there earlier talking amongst them selves, might be a couple of days? But this is their first goat kidding. The show is about self preparedness.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 21, 2012)

I love goat cam!  I get nothing else done of course but eh, the laundry can wait


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 21, 2012)

lookin like they might be in there a min. Gonna have to bookmark it and check back in the morn to see how it goes. I hope I dont miss it. Itll be my first time ever seein one via live cam. so exciting


----------



## hcppam (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey somthing is up.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 22, 2012)

I was all excited/worried when I heard something was happening and then I tuned in and they were both layin there eatin in near the same position as last night lol. At least it means I didnt miss it.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 24, 2012)

Is anyone watchin this? Seems like the white one is goin into labor. Im not sure what it really looks like since Ive never had goats or seen any give birth in real life (Ive only seen goats in petting zoos truthfully) but she seems to be doin some neck stretching and lickin the air. Does that mean shes close?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 25, 2012)

I know, it was a false alarm, frank and his wife were sitting there gloves and all, but nothing...I will try to alert when it is happening.


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 25, 2012)

good. I have no idea what Im lookin for lol. I thought for sure Id tune in this morning to discover Id missed it.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok goat people I think this is it!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 2, 2012)

They think it is 3 girls! I missed the birth but did someone catch it? Did they dip the navels? I'm curious to know how much these people really know about goat births? They are going to have to tag the babies somehow to be able to tell them apart! This amazes me that he thinks that she won't be able to feed the kids and produce enough milk for the humans too. It's possible.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 2, 2012)

DAGNABBIT!

(missed it AGAIN)


----------



## hcppam (Mar 2, 2012)

I did you can go to ustream and see it, plus Elle is due too.


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 6, 2012)

At 7:30 this morning Frank had the film crew in there filming for their realty show for GBTV.  Such a treat!  Frank thinks Elle will give birth today.  To my novice eyes it doesn't look like she has dropped and he said her vulva isn't swollen (cant see that).  I don't think she'll go today.  I'm going to have the goat cam on just in case though!


----------



## Ariel72 (Mar 6, 2012)

You can actually still hear them filming in the background and make out alot of what they say.  It's been almost an hour and 15 that they've been out there.  Pure gold, especially for a beginner like me.  I feel so blessed to also have a goat to care for and be waiting on to give birth.


----------

